# Lord Zhufor W.I.P



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Here he is. Not sure what color to do the eyes


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed! I like the dirty look to the armour, aged and crusty!
As for the eyes, thats a toughie, maybe a stark contrasting colour, a bright green?


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Id prolly have to go real bright green ad green is still a little iffy to me since i dont wanna make my Zhufor a Chaos Santa


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

how about yellow for the eyes, it'll stand out, and it feels a little more khorne like than green


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

That is a truely lovely model, excellent work on the paint.

I'd have to second the yellow, though maybe with an orangey tint.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Honestly, you could probably leave the eyes as-is. Alternatively, you could do black. It's a bit "darker" than the usual helmet lens, so it helps with the whole "this guy is totally corrupted and irredeemably evil" feel, and it doesn't introduce an odd detail color that's not present anywhere else.


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Awesome job.

Seeing this might actually inspire me to finish my Lord Zhufor!


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

He's a GREAT model. and has so much detail for a Termi lord. I still have to go back and wash the red then highlight the metals


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I am doing the eyes on Kharn green. I have found that it does go pretty well provided it is not over bright. 
Magnificent work on the model so far. As normtheunsavory said he looks like he has been at war for thousands of years like he should. Rep


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

I was trying to go for that bloodstained warrior look for the entire army.


----------

